# Reception sms via adresses mail yahoo



## sangohan17 (22 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 

je me suis retrouvé devant un problème hier au travail. 

J'ai un client qui a envoyé un sms (c'était bleu donc imessage pour être plus précis) à mon père et celui-ci était via une adresse mail ............@yahoo.com

Comment ça se fait ? Comment répondre car mon père a effacé le sms et nous n'avons pas de numéro de tél de ce monsieur. 

Est ce que nous aussi avec une adresse mail on peut envoyer des sms entre tel ? Si oui seulement entre iphone ? Ou est-ce possible avec Samsung,... ?

Je ne comprends pas vraiment le principe et comment ça marche. J'aimerai bien comprendre.

Je suis passé pour un idiot devant le client et il me l'a bien fait remarqué (gentiment), je n'ai pas envie de reproduire cette bêtise.

Merci à vous


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2018)

Sur l'iPhone, Reglages puis Messages puis "Envoi et réception" etblà tu précises sur quelles adresses (e-mail et numéro de téléphone) tu peux recevoir des iMessages et depuis quelles adresses (e-mail ou numéro de téléphone) tu veux que les messages que tu envoies soient envoyés


Quant à ce client, si vous avez gardé son e-mail, il est possible de lui envoyer un iMessage en saisissant cet e-mail comme destinataire (dès lors qu'il a bien un iPhone et peut recevoir des iMessages... en bleu)

Seuls les sms (les vrais, les verts...) ne peuvent être échangés qu'entre téléphones.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2018)

J'ai testé... si depuis Messages tu envoies quelque chose en mettant une adresse e-mail de quelqu'un n'ayant pas d'iPhone, il le recevra sur sa boîte mail.


----------



## sangohan17 (22 Mars 2018)

Bonjour et merci pour tes réponses Remy. 

Je suis donc allé dans réglages > messages > envoi et réception > ...

Dans la partie vous pouvez être contacté par imessage aux coordonnées suivantes :

060000000
adresse@hotmail
adresse@icloud.com
adresse@me.com

les 4 lignes sont cocchées. 

en dessous il y a commencer les nouvelles conversations de : 
mon 060000000 (cochée)
adresse@hotmail (non cochée)
adresse@icloud.com (non cochée)
adresse@me.com (non cochée)

Il n'y a qu'une seule ligne de cochée : mon tel. Si je veux cocher une 2ème ligne ce n'est pas possible. On ne peut pas cocher 2 lignes et encore mois la 3 ou 4 en même temps. 

Est-ce normal ? 

Je précise que la personne qui nous a écrit est un français vivant à Hong Kong et qu'il voyage toutes les semaines à l'étranger. Ca change peut être quelque chose et ça vient de là ? 

Donc lui en gros, au lieu de cocher son numéro de tel, il coche son adresse mail.  Il ne peut pas envoyer de sms de numero 06 (par exemple) mais seulement d'adresses mails que lui même présélectionne à chaque fois qu'il voyage ? 

Merci encore


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2018)

On ne peut cocher qu'une seule ligne effectivement, car ça définit quelle adresse ou numéro de téléphone, les iMessages sont envoyés. 
Il ne peut y en avoir qu'une. 

Dans le cas de votre client, peut-être qu'il coche en permanence son adresse e-mail comme adresse d'envoi, ou qu'il change en fonction de ses besoins ou de la situation.


----------



## sangohan17 (22 Mars 2018)

ok, donc pour moi ça ne change rien ? Je peux lui écrire normalement en répondant ses sms qui affichent yahoo.com comme si c'était un nurméro de tel portable. Ca ne passe pas par le réseau GSM mais par la 4G ou le wifi ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2018)

Oui tout à fait. 
De toutes façons, quand un iMessage s'affiche en bleu c'est que ça passe par la 4G ou le WiFi. 
Seuls les vrais SMS, verts, passent par le réseau GSM.


----------



## sangohan17 (22 Mars 2018)

ok, super merci beaucoup Remy  pour tes réponses et explications.


----------

